# Senza importanza



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2015)

Non ha importanza da dove vengo.
Sono nato come tutti, al mondo, senza poter scegliere.
Ho fatto errori, ho amato, ho riso, ho sofferto.
Ho dato carezze e ricevuto schiaffi o viceversa, non ricordo, non importa.
Sono fatto di carne e sogni finiti male.
Ho girato tanto ma non ho viaggiato: ho vagato come il lupo, seguendo i morsi della fame.
Ho costruito tane ai bordi della vita, nascosto agli sguardi diffidenti e disgustati 
per sopravvivere all'inverno.
Ma ogni volta un altro lupo o il vento o una piena del fiume o lo scandalo della gente mi hanno cacciato.
Ho un bagaglio leggero, qualche cartone e una coperta.
Così l'altra sera girando ho visto quella casetta di legno e ho portato i miei cartoni, le mie coperte.
All'alba la fame ed i primi rumori e la luce e mi sono alzato e sono andato a cercare cibo.
Sono tornato più tardi, troppo tardi.
Certo, la casetta serve ai bambini, loro devono giocare.
Certo, quella casetta non è mia.
Certo, quei genitori così ben vestiti non potevano lasciare quei bimbi così ben vestiti a giocare 
dove io avevo lasciato i cartoni e la coperta.
Certo, loro hanno diritto, i genitori e i bambini ad un posto carino e ordinato e pulito dove giocare 
ridere parlare correre spensierati.
Sono rimasto nascosto a guardare.
A guardare i genitori scuotere la testa prendendo a calci i cartoni.
A guardare i bambini avvicinarsi affascinati e scappare spaventati e schifati urlando cacca, cacca.
A guardare i cani annusare e pisciare, quei cani così ben vestiti anche loro.
Hanno ragione, hanno ragione tutti quanti: i genitori, i bambini, i cani.
Quello non era il mio posto e non ho protestato per i calci, per il piscio, non ho detto nulla, sono rimasto nascosto a guardare.
Sono tutti così belli e allegri e al loro posto.
Quello non è il mio mondo ed io non ho alcun diritto.
Ai bambini però cadono le merende per terra ed ho qualche speranza.
Verrò fuori quando sono andati tutti, in modo che non mi vedano.
Non mi vede mai nessuno.


----------

